# Wahooo! Poodleit collar



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Today was groom day for Billy. Got him all spiffed up then took him outside for some photos before having to band and wrap him. He loved it that I took a walk with him up the field in the snow. Yes! We have quite a bit of snow still....sigh.

Here are some pics of him outside and a couple with him wearing his brand new Poodleit collar. I love the color on him.

First a good long stretch; mandatory after being on the table for a couple of hours.











Then the other way!










Bill is a natural born explorer.










Time to come back to mom.










Bill loves being outside in the sunshine!










AND....The Poodleit collar



















_


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

OOOh Billy my man! Handsome as ever


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the picture with him stretching his hind legs. He looks like he's doing pushups!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome photos!! And I LOVE that color of collar on him. It looks fabulous! YOu will have to send Olga a photo of him wearing it.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome pics ... such a handsome man! And I love the collar


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang... he is just plain GORGEOUS!!! and you do a FABULOUS job grooming him!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I dredged up this thread because Jazzy got his Poodleit collar today. The thing is MASSIVE! I wanted to see some others. I had no idea they were so wide. How can I walk this dog with this huge thing on his neck! :ahhhhh: LOL

[off in search of more pictures]


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I can take Nickel out for a walk on the PoodleIt collar without any problem. Well, only to areas with no pigeons :amen:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Nickels poodlit collar is great! Maybe I should look into a narrower one, but they are $$ (now I know why).  Maybe I am not used to it. I can see how it would keep his hair from getting shredded plus it has the chain so is practical, too.  Anybody else have pictures of theirs?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Nickels poodlit collar is great! Maybe I should look into a narrower one, but they are $$ (now I know why).  Maybe I am not used to it. I can see how it would keep his hair from getting shredded plus it has the chain so is practical, too.  Anybody else have pictures of theirs?



I think you are just not use to it..lol I believe they are all the same size..


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Or maybe Nickel has a long neck?  But yes, it does help protecting the neck hair when he's in a longer trim.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! just WOW!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazz' neck could be longer, that was one of the points in his evaluation yesterday, but his neck isn't too short and he holds his head straight up. Maybe that's why it looks so wide. It looks the same on his neck as spoospirits dogs does. Nickels looks a lot smaller because he's a mini, I imagine. I found more pictures. They are all like that.


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

That is exactly the way my dog stretches!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:act-up:


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful!!! 

What is the purpose of a Poodlit collar?


----------

